# Pirata



## CABARET

En México, y supongo que en muchos paises, estamos invadidos por la piratería. Me pregunto cómo la llaman en otros países.
Supongo que se entiende a lo que me refiero, pero para los que tengan la suerte de no entender, un ejemplo que veo todos los días es que en la calle encuentras discos que en las tiendas cuestan $300, en $10


----------



## Cereth

Hola!!
En japonés a estas cosas les llaman  "Nisemono" (偽物)
*literalmente= cosa falsa*

**


----------



## CABARET

Esta bueno. Para hacer un show lo remataría con: Ni se ve mono!


----------



## KateNicole

A veces dicen "piracy" pero es una palabra que no todo el mundo entiende.  Tambie'n se le dice "bootleg" a las cosas piratas, o "illegal copy."  Aca' en Estados Unidos es mucho ma's difi'cil vender cosas piratas "al aire libre" sin que te detengan y cierren tu negocio.  Aunque todos conocemos la pirateri'a, como no es algo que nos acostumbramos a ver a diario en la calle, que yo sepa, aun no existe una traduccio'n que se considere muy comu'n en todo el pai's.  Saludos


----------



## danielfranco

También hay "knock-offs".


----------



## kt_81

En alemán también la llaman "Piraterie". Softwarepiraterie, Filmpiraterie, Musikpiraterie etc. Los discos o, en general, todo lo que se puede copiar, se llaman Raubkopien ("copias robadas").

En ruso hay пиратство (piratstvo -> piratería) y пиратские копии (piratskie kopii -> copias piratas).


----------



## Carthusian cat

En Italia: _pirateria, cd/dvd pirata o piratati_

pero también
_pirateria informatica_ = actividad ilegal en Internet


----------



## Mate

En la Argentina a las copias ilegales de cualquier cosa les aplicamos el adjetivo "trucho/a".
Ej: ese Seiko que te vendieron es trucho; voy a Parque Chacabuco porque me dijeron que hay puestitos (tianguis) que venden DVDs truchos a $5 (U$ 1.80) y les voy a llevar Piratas del Caribe II a los chicos; compré esta remera Lacoste trucha; ¿adiviná cuánto la pagué?. 
Hay hasta gente trucha: gente falsa, que se compromete y después no cumple. 
Creo que la palabra trucho/a se puede encontrar en un thread viejo de Vocabulario General, para aquellos a quienes les interese.

Saludos - Mate

Ps: ¡si estará difundida la piratería por aquí que hasta tenemos un vocablo que la define con precisión!.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

En mi tierra, la piratería está exagerada y flagrantemente difundida, cosa que no es de sentirse orgullosos...

Aquí también se le dice "pirata" a un objeto de esos, pero ya en "Caraqueño", le decimos chimbo/a, o quemado/a, especialmente para referirnos a copias ilegales de CD's, DVD's, etcétera.

También se dice "tapa amarilla" (lo cual tiene su historia), pero ya ese es un término más específico.  Por ejemplo, cuando te compras unos pantalones de la marca "tal y cual", que te costó la tercera parte (o menos) de su precio original, y notas que en la etiqueta, en realidad no dice "tal y cual", sino "thal y cuhal"...


----------



## KateNicole

Ahhhhh knock-offs!  E'sa es la palabra que buscaba..............gracias!


----------



## tvdxer

Here in the U.S., we don't have much of the open-air kind of piracy one finds in countries like China, Thailand, and Mexico, simply because 1) authorities would crack down on perpretators in no time and 2) most Americans can afford licit copies of DVDs, CDs, software, etc., even though it would definitely be an advantage to most to pay 1/30th of a good's cost.  

What seems much more common are either more informal or more high-tech networks of piracy - e.g. a friend lets another friend install his copy of Photoshop, downloading songs, movies, software from P2P networks, or somebody copying videos or CDs and selling them to friends and those in the know.  

==

Aquí en los Estados Unidos, no hay mucha piratería abierta como se ve en países como México, China, o Tailandia, porque 1) las autoridades encontrarían y procesarían a los perpetradores dentro de poco, y 2) la mayoría de norteamericanos pueden comprar copías lícitas de DVDs, CDs, software, etc., aunque todavía les gustaría comprar estas cosas a una fracción del precio "verdadero".

Me parece que redes informales o redes high-teches de pirateria son muchos más comunes.  Por ejemplo: Un amigo deja que otro amigo instale su copía de Photoshop en su propia computadora, descargar canciónes, películas, software desde redes P2P (punto a punto), o cuando algo copia videos o CDs y los vende a amigos y otras personas que saben de su pirateria.

(Corrections welcome!)


----------



## Mate

tvdxer said:


> Here in the U.S., we don't have much of the open-air kind of piracy one finds in countries like China, Thailand, and Mexico, simply because 1) authorities would crack down on perpretators in no time and 2) most Americans can afford licit copies of DVDs, CDs, software, etc., even though it would definitely be an advantage to most to pay 1/30th of a good's cost.
> 
> What seems much more common are either more informal or more high-tech networks of piracy - e.g. a friend lets another friend install his copy of Photoshop, downloading songs, movies, software from P2P networks, or somebody copying videos or CDs and selling them to friends and those in the know.
> 
> Aquí en los Estados Unidos, no hay mucha piratería abierta como se ve en países tales como México, China, o Tailandia, porque 1) las autoridades encontrarían y procesarían a los perpetradores dentro de pocoal instante/instantáneamente, y 2) la mayoría de norteamericanos los estadounidenses pueden comprar pagar por copíascopias lícitaslegales de DVDs, CDs, software, etc., aunque todavía les gustaría comprar estas cosas a una fracción del precio "verdadero".aunque sin duda el poder comprar/adquirir esos bienes a una treintava parte de su precio les resultaría muy ventajoso.
> Me parece que las redes de piratería más informales o redes high-teches las de alta tecnología son muchosmucho más comunes, como por ejemplo Un cuando un amigo deja que otro amigo instale su copíacopia de Photoshop en su propia computadora, descargar canciónesbaje canciones, películas,  y software desde redes P2P (punto a punto), o cuando algo alguien/alguno copia videos o CDs y los vende a amigos y otras personas que saben de su pirateria.saben de/conocen la naturaleza "pirata" de su origen.
> 
> (Corrections welcome!)


 
You asked for it, you've got it! 

Cheers - Mate


----------



## tvdxer

Ouch!  I guess I'm not used to writing about pirates


----------



## nosenada

En chino, estas cosas se llaman 盗版(daoban),al pie de la letra se traduce como versión robada. De veras en China hay mucha piratería sobre todo de los DVDs. A los extranjeros en China también les gusta mucho comprar los de piratería, porque son mucho más barato.


----------



## danielfranco

Erm... Mr. Dxer, sir, I'm not confessing nor indicting meself here, but...

Do you need addresses and directions on how to get to places where people sell all manner and shapes of pirated-knocked-off-bootlegged-illegally-copied things?

Right off the top of my head I can think of a couple of places just on the route I take to work everyday...


----------



## tvdxer

danielfranco said:


> Erm... Mr. Dxer, sir, I'm not confessing nor indicting meself here, but...
> 
> Do you need addresses and directions on how to get to places where people sell all manner and shapes of pirated-knocked-off-bootlegged-illegally-copied things?
> 
> Right off the top of my head I can think of a couple of places just on the route I take to work everyday...



Strangely enough, I don't know any such place around here! (Duluth, MN area)

We don't have any parts of town where you can find such vendors, either (I know they have a lot of them in NYC Chinatown).  

However, I've known _individuals_ who were in the business of selling illegal DVDs / CDs.


----------



## danielfranco

Ah, okay, it's a case of regional differences...
Over here we have in several locations what is called a "bazaar", which is an open-air market for independent merchants. So the merchants, in theory, have legit wares for sale. But in practice, these places are rife with contraband and pirated items.
Also, I think it's the first Saturday of every month, there's a street downtown where people go and park and sell stuff off the back of the open trunk of their cars or trucks. Now, that one place you can be sure doesn't even pretend to be a "market". That one you know for sure things "fell out of the back of a truck". Traditionally, that "market" closes when the cops finally show up after a couple hours.
I think there must be some kind of arrangement with somebody somewhere, because this "market" has been going on for a few years already!!

But I'm sure if you were to look for the stuff, you'd probably find it.

I guess you just have more decent acquaintances than I...


----------



## Etcetera

tvdxer said:


> What seems much more common are either more informal or more high-tech networks of piracy - e.g. a friend lets another friend install his copy of Photoshop, downloading songs, movies, software from P2P networks, or somebody copying videos or CDs and selling them to friends and those in the know.


Oh, how familiar to me!
Here in Russia, it's quite unusual to hear that someone has an official copy of Windows XP, for example. Or of Photoshop. Most people use illegal copies. Most of them would gladly purchase an official copy, but they simply can't afford that. 
There are also many illegal DVDs with movies and music. That's something I really can't understand. The quality is often quite low, and, although fake DVDs are remarkably cheaper, I still prefer to buy licenced DVDs - so I can be sure about the quality!
What really strikes me is that such piracy isn't viewed as crime here. Buying an illegal copy of this or that film isn't viewed as "stealing".


----------



## Namakemono

En España se usa la expresión "top manta" para los CD comprados en la calle. Es un cruce de "top ten" (listas musicales) y manta, que es donde los vendedores de estos productos ponen su mercancía.
Un asunto curioso al hilo de esto es la forma en la que las iniciativas antipiratería se dirigen a nosotros en diferentes países. Mientras que en España nos llaman ladrones y echan la culpa exclusivamente a la piratería de que la industria musical se vaya al garete, en algunos países hispanoamericanos parecen aludir a los valores morales, como se puede ver en este anuncio.
http://www.filmica.com/david_bravo/archivos/004936.html


----------



## ernest_

In Spain piracy is very common and socially accepted. The government run adverts on the telly trying to intimidate people, but it's no use. They say "from now on law will be enforced, you better watch your step" but nobody cares. Should the law really be enforced, half of the population would end up behind bars. I think now they've clamped down on this, but sometime ago it wasn't unusual to find people selling pirated stuff on the street or down the tube. They called it 'Top Manta'. Something like 'Top of the Pops' (manta is the Spanish word for sheet, which was where the stuff was placed on on the floor).  If a singer was on the Top Manta (meaning that they had their stuff pirated) then it meant that their popularity was raging. Nowadays everybody's got Internet so there's no need to buy things in the Top Manta anymore, since you can download everything for free.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Acá también se utiliza "trucho" (como en Argentina). También "falso" o "pirata".

_- Me compré el último CD de Audioslave.
- ¿Original o trucho?
- ¡Trucho, obviamente! ¿Qué creés, que cago plata?
_


----------



## elbeto

Well, let me tell you something.
Down here in Mexico, there's no piracy. The only thing that these decent people do is sell backup copies of legal music, software, videos, etc.
 

There are a lot of this "bazares" where you can find this backup copies openly. Hopefully, someday this will cese (let me dream).

I'm surprise to find out that you have the same problem (or would I say phenomenom) at the US.


----------



## faranji

En Brasil también se usa 'pirata'. Pero también se usa mucho la palabra 'Paraguay'. Cuando un artículo es pirata, falsificado o producto del contrabando se dice que 'é Paraguai'. Aunque venga de Tayikistán.


----------

